# Samsung Refrigerator: Noise from the back of the fridge



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Easiest way would be to turn off frig, leave door open for the night. That is if you have a way to deal with your food and drinks. If it comes back in a week or two then you will have to have the defrost heater, thermistor or some type of repair. Chances are it’s just the defrost drain frozen over and now the ice has built up in the coils. If you have to take it apart it will be a pita while frozen as the inside of the panel is just styrofoam. But the ice is frozen to the styrofoam right now and panel will be extremely hard to get off without damaging. It’s pretty common for that to happen. Leaving door open with no power overnight will allow drain to thaw out and everything should be good to go after that.


----------



## rexian (Jul 5, 2017)

BayouRunner said:


> Easiest way would be to turn off frig, leave door open for the night. That is if you have a way to deal with your food and drinks. If it comes back in a week or two then you will have to have the defrost heater, thermistor or some type of repair. Chances are it’s just the defrost drain frozen over and now the ice has built up in the coils. If you have to take it apart it will be a pita while frozen as the inside of the panel is just styrofoam. But the ice is frozen to the styrofoam right now and panel will be extremely hard to get off without damaging. It’s pretty common for that to happen. Leaving door open with no power overnight will allow drain to thaw out and everything should be good to go after that.


 Thanks BayouRunner. The freezer is almost full right now so have to try that in a few days.


If I just keep the refrigerator doors open for the night (while other 2 sections are on), will that help? Where will the water go after the ice melts


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

No, that will make it worse. As evaporator coil will keep cooling and ice will build up and then your fan won’t work at all. It won’t damage frig to wait a few days. You may notice that the display may freeze up, water and ice may not work. At that point it will be showing an error code that won’t go away. Frig will kill power to fan motor so it doesn’t get damaged. But frig will be in a default mode so you won’t be able to use any of the buttons. I really don’t think any parts are needed as you would have an error code already. 

If you decide you want to take it apart to make a quick repair get a steamer. It will thaw it out pretty quick, maybe an hour or so but you can keep your freezer door shut to keep your other food cold. Make sure you take your time thawing everything out so you don’t damage the styrofoam behind the plastics. You’ll probably find two screws at the bottom of the evaporator panel in frig, remove those. Sometimes there are screws behind a plastic cover as well. Take the time to thaw out your defrost drain or your problem will come right back. You’ll have a few plugs to unplug as well as the ice thaws out. Also your panel will have to be taken apart as well. There is ice buildup in there as well. All the water is going to initially wind up in the bottom of the frig until your drain thaws out. Them the water will go into a plastic pan in back of frig. If there is a lot of ice that pan will overflow and wind up on the floor. A lot easier to just open door and unplug for 10 hours or so but your call. And no a hair dryer won’t work and a heat gun or torch will melt your plastics


----------



## rexian (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks again BayouRunner. Will try this tomorrow evening for 5-6 hours (with freezer closed) and see if that helps a little and then if it does, will empty the freezer next week and keep all the doors open for an entire night.


Have to pull the refrigerator out to access the power and haven't done so after the HD guys installed it 4 years ago


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

You can always just flip the breaker instead of pulling the frig out as well


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rexian (Jul 5, 2017)

Yes, that's what I was thinking but with the risk of water on wood floor, I think I'll pull it out first and have something under the pan.


----------



## rexian (Jul 5, 2017)

Last night turned the fridge off for about 6 hours with an hour on in between just to make sure the freezer didn't get too warm. Son didn't hear any noise today so I guess that did the trick. Thanks BayouRunner.


One question on the water though - is there a way to access the pan where the water collects? I saw little water on the floor, not much, but if the pan is full, it's probably safe to empty it. Didn't even think about it for 4 years


----------



## rexian (Jul 5, 2017)

Also, a bit odd that the water was on the floor about 15 hours after I turned it on.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Pan is not removable, you can use a shop vac, rag or something like that. If it’s not overflowing anymore I wouldn’t worry about it as it will all evaporate. You would have to remove back panel to access it though. Pretty easy. If water is forming under your crisper drawer then it hasn’t thawed out enough. That would leak out on the floor and not in the pan. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rexian (Jul 5, 2017)

BayouRunner said:


> Pan is not removable, you can use a shop vac, rag or something like that. If it’s not overflowing anymore I wouldn’t worry about it as it will all evaporate. You would have to remove back panel to access it though. Pretty easy. If water is forming under your crisper drawer then it hasn’t thawed out enough. That would leak out on the floor and not in the pan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


:thumbup1: I'll leave it there then!


----------



## rexian (Jul 5, 2017)

Found the source of the water - it's not the drip pan, it's the rack under the middle drawer (above freezer), almost a gallon. Wonder if it's by design or ... just bad design :-|


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

That’s because (most likely) your defrost drain was stopped up and caused the initial ice issue. The ice melted but the drain was still froze so the water had no where to go but inside fridge. Dry the water up, if it cones back the next day then the defrost drain is still frozen. Don’t know if you let it thaw out long enough. 6 hours but ran it a few times. It may be fine, time will tell


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hankdiy (Jul 10, 2018)

15 years ago my frig. made that noise and frosted up. I replaced the fan in the freezer. Bought it from sears parts. My frig is 28 years old now. Wife wants a new one. I said wait until this one breaks. :smile:


----------

